# Rok block tailgate gap cover



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anyone use this product ? Any reviews ? 
thanks


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I installed a plastic gap cover on my '99. after years of use it cracked and split in cold weather. On my '14 I made my own using heavy oiled latigo leather. It is holding up fine and prevents the off chance of an excited dog catching and injuring a foot in the gap. It happens...
If you are reluctant to drill the bed and tailgate, I know someone that uses a pool noodle. 
JDogger


----------



## Betty Sellers (Jul 2, 2015)

I use a pool noodle. $1 at Dollar General. It works great.


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

I bought it on Amazon and it works great. I have only had it on for about 3 months but it seems to be a great product that you won't have to worry about for a long time.


----------



## Zach Dyster (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting one. Right now I cut a pool noodle in half length ways and use that.


----------



## Bourgeois Kennels (May 26, 2016)

Rok block works on my tundra. no problems.


----------

